# Pup made her first club training night



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Angel made her first training night with the Retriever Club. She did a very nice job for a 15 week old puppy. 









Sit! Now, watch the birdie Angel.










I got it, and I'm on the way back! Well sort of, maybe a game of keep away would be fun.
Rats! Dad Remembered the check cord.











Time for a little parade around to show off my prize to the gallery.










Looks like the parade is over. Dad's reeling me in now. Note that I didn't drop the bird either!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Way to go Angel. But you have to remember that retrievers give you the bird.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice job swampcollie. You're going to have a ton of fun with her!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Way to go Angel. But you have to remember that retrievers give you the bird.


Nice job Angel..I was thinking the same thing....


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice job-gotta love the check cord!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

DUSTYRD2 said:


> Nice job swampcollie. You're going to have a ton of fun with her!


She's already been a lot of fun! This little girl has some serious "wheels". She want's desparately to play the "Big" dog marks.  She just doesn't understand that her frame just isn't ready for that yet, even though her heart is.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like a great start.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very cute! Looks like your gonna have a good one!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Those were fun pictures!!! Hope to see more pics of that girl.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Her prize is almost as big as she is! Congrats Angel. I think you did your Dad proud.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Excellent work! What a pretty girl Angel is.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

What a good girl! Looking forward to seeing lots more pictures!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

love the photos! she's awesome!


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> She's already been a lot of fun! This little girl has some serious "wheels". She want's desparately to play the "Big" dog marks.  She just doesn't understand that her frame just isn't ready for that yet, even though her heart is.


We sure know what that's about. Little Hugo is also of the same mind, very eager for any mark, long or short, his or another dogs..... LOL At nine months old now it's sometimes hard to remember that he's still a pup and we need to restrain him still. They are sooooo much fun though.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Very nice Swampcollie!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Such a good girl Angel. I love watching a Golden in the field. We need you to share more.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Job Angel! Keep the pictures coming, I can't wait for more!!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Great Job Angel! Keep the pictures coming, I can't wait for more!!


I'm afraid she's going to get some time off. The old man took a bad step on Friday while setting up my test and made a mess out of my knee. I was hoping that with rest and ice the swelling would go down and start to heal. I have a bad feeling an MRI is in my immediate future. :uhoh:


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh no!..Thats to bad about your knee, I hope things get better quickly for you!! 
Angel is a gorgeous girl & we don't see to many goldens doing what they do best on here "or at least I don't", Looking forward to many more pictures & stories!! These were such great pictures! Thanks for sharing, she definitely seems like a natural!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Angel is a promising young lady, and looks so natural out there. Sorry about your knee- I think knees are a design flaw in humans.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Love the pictures. Angle is doing a fantastic job. Hope your knee is feeling better soon.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Hope your knee is really ok...having gone through 2 scope procedures, 3 rounds of Synvisc and 2 new knees (well, Hubby went through it, I was just the Nurse) spanning the last 19 years, I agree that knees are our weakest link. Hubby can walk, kneel, and do things he couldn't do for years n years before he finally got new knees.

Good Luck...RICE - Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevate...Prayers & Fingers crossed for you and your little Angel.


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Angel is a promising young lady, and looks so natural out there. Sorry about your knee- I think knees are a design flaw in humans.


 
Of course they're a design flaw, they bend the wrong darn direction. Then again, I don't know what chairs would look like if they did bend the other direction.

SwampCollie, hopefully it's just a tweak and will work itself out.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

How's Miss Angel as a Nurse? How is your knee? Thinking of You!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Well I gimped around enough today to set out the remote launchers to give Angel a few marks today. 

I shot a video clip of the first one that was about 100 yards long. The camera isn't the best for shooting puppies as you lose them in the background at around 75 yards or so. 

The little munchkin hit it pretty well coming up about four yards to the right of the fall. (Not bad for a puppy) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Svz6gyf_nXg


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

What a good girl! Love the video!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

We're just about ready for gunners in the field (Angel need to be a little better with her recall). She still has the urge to do the parade if people are present in the field. We should have that worked out in another week or so.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I'd love to spend a day in the field like that! Angel is a doll AND loves her field work.

How's your knee, gimpy:


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Angel is just so SWEET looking! It looks like she did a wonderful job, and also sounds so willing to learn more, just like the "big dogs"! I am sure you are very proud of her, and will really enjoy training and working with her!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

moverking said:


> How's your knee, gimpy:


Still gimpy! But I am getting around now without the crutches or cane. (It sucks to get old)


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Keep a brace on with side supports for backup if it starts to go out....Angel needs you upright and mobile

I power washed the house, windows, screens, patio furniture, garage doors & sidewalks AND re-hoed my garden yesterday....can you say "Claw hand" and "bursitis"....owwwww


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

As long as you can still enjoy a day in the field with Angel, you are still young at heart! I couldn't see her when she took off, but she sure looked like she was having fun on the way back. I sometimes need a cane to cross the street. Other days I can still kick butt. If only we had as much free time to do what we enjoy most when all of our body parts were still in good shape!


----------

